# Should I feel bad for ......



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 1, 2006)

Well ive been going out with my guy for 1 year and a month, And on sunday we always have dinner with his mum and dad. My, dad, (mums away) sister, auntys and uncle are going out for tea. i invited him out and he said no he was busy, after many excuesses he just said he didnt want to come cos he would feel uncomfortable and werid. Now i dont want him to feel that way but he'll be in the situation sooner or later and why not start now and this saves me from talkin to my cousin etc. (dont know them to well.) Anyway i think i guilted him a bit by getting really angry and tell him 'maybe he should think about what he wonts' (i txtd him that) so he rang back and said hed come. Now i feel really bad cos i know he doesnt want to. what do you think? you been in a simalar situation? (also to add to my day, i went to my poppas funeral today so i was alittle more upset then usall, and 6months ago i never made him come to my grans funeral and she was the closets person to me)


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, it just seems that if you're going to dinner with his folks, he should be returning the gesture. Otherwise, to me, it seems like he's maintaining his distance.

If you were upset, then you had every right to say something. He may not have realized how strongly you felt until you said it.

Don't worry about it, but you may want to sit down and have a talk with him. You guys don't sound like you are totally on the same page and being on the same page is important in a relationship.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* Well, it just seems that if you're going to dinner with his folks, he should be returning the gesture. Otherwise, to me, it seems like he's maintaining his distance.
If you were upset, then you had every right to say something. He may not have realized how strongly you felt until you said it.

Don't worry about it, but you may want to sit down and have a talk with him. You guys don't sound like you are totally on the same page and being on the same page is important in a relationship.

yeah totally thats how i think of it. but hes a mocho man who doesnt talk about his feelings, i dont its his frist relationship (well longest) i just dont htink hes used to it. but i dot want to push him to much.
ok dinner turned out well, we all laughed it was good he was alittle bored at times but i guess i was to. not feeling as bad.


----------



## mrom (Aug 10, 2006)

you should'nt feel bad. it's common for guys to not want to attend these family things, but he should know that it's important to and do it because he cares about you. besides, depending on how serious your relationship is or will be, i'm sure your family wants to get to know him and he should want to know them too. be sure to tell him your feelings and hopefully things change.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 25, 2006)

why go to dinner with his parents you are doing what he wants but he can't go to dinner with your parents that does not sound right


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, maybe he's just nervour about the whole meeting the parents situation. You shouldnt feel guilty, you had every right to be angry/upset. Just think of it as a little push you gave him to meet your parents. Know what I mean? Im sure once hes in the situation he'll be fine. Im pretty sure its just a nervousness issue


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 11, 2006)

I feel that it is very important for my partner to be involved in my life. I went through somewhat of the same thing. It all came down to my man being nervous to meet the family and friends. Of course, it is extremely nerve wracking to meet the fam and be put on the spot. Nobody wants to be out of their comfort zone but just let your man know how important it is for him to come and meet people that are in your life. I don't think you should feel bad because you think he doesn't want to come, let him tough it out.. I'm sure he will be able to let go of the nerves and enjoy himself.. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am no expert in realtionships, but I think you should tell him your sorry for forcing him, but then tell him why you want this and why he should return the favor seening as you see his parents all the time. And then give him the choice, if he says he will, do all you can to make him feel confortable with this because thats probly why he didn't want to in the first place.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 11, 2006)

You have dinner with his folks what makes him so special not to have dinner with yours?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 11, 2006)

Kimberley, what ever happened with the situation? I totally agree w/ what Angela mentioned in her post though.


----------



## selene (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd have to agree with the "you two are not on the same page" assessment. I wish you the best of luck! Did it all end well?


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 5, 2006)

If you go out with his family he should do the same for you. I know it's awkward, but it's gonna happen eventually


----------



## Harlot (Nov 6, 2006)

Dude, it takes two to tango. Tell that fat bastard to get off the couch and go to that family meeting and drink tea. Lol j/k, pretty irrational but yes, you shouldnt feel guilty hon. Afterall, eventually hes going to meet your family. And you DO have dinner with his mom and stuff *shudders* Mother-in-laws or mothers in general suck, they creep me out. So trust me, if anything I should feel guilty. I broke up with the last guy I dated at about 6 months on Valentines Day......HA


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that since that you went with him to his parent's place, I believe that he should act a like a gentleman and return the favor?

He's acting like a great big piece of chickenpoo!


----------

